# If drugs were legalized would you do them?



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wondering.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

No way.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Alcohol is a legal drug and I haven't tried any yet, so it seems I wouldn't. I just don't like the idea of giving up any control of my mind, even for a short time. Scares me. (Plus I hate what boring conversationalists my family turn into when they drink at holiday dinners.)


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, but then I do anyway, so if they were legalised I would just be taking the same drugs that weren't cut with various organ destroying substances, sooo....


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Resonance said:


> Yes, but then I do anyway, so if they were legalised I would just be taking the same drugs that weren't cut with various organ destroying substances, sooo....


This


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hoth said:


> Alcohol is a legal drug and I haven't tried any yet, so it seems I wouldn't. I just don't like the idea of giving up any control of my mind, even for a short time. Scares me.


This is the same reason that I have never touched alcohol. Plus I have seen the effects it has had on family members and I don't want to become an alcoholic.

Also I think that control has a lot to do with it. I like to be in control of my body at all times. I once had to get a filling and I said I wanted freexing instead of "laughing" gas and they looked at me wierd.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Not the ones I don't already do, no.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Probably not... :con


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Well.. I already use some, legality wouldn't change that. 

Some things might actually be available to me if they were legal (mescaline, LSD) so I voted yes.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I would now if I had the connections. Psychedelics, that is. I don't like weed and obviously I'm not going to risk becoming addicted or OD'ing on something like coke or heroine. DMT, LSD, mescaline, I find the purported effects of those very interesting and would love to try them at least once, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd only buy pot and shrooms, and I wouldn't do them with anyone, I can only do drugs when I'm buy myself out of my own insecurities around others.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. The only drug I slightly have an interest in doing is DMT and even then, it's not something I'd do as a habit or anything. I just find it fascinating and want to experience it myself.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I already do drugs(meds).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, they'd be boring.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

They are and I do. I win.


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

VagueResemblance said:


> Well.. I already use some, legality wouldn't change that.


This is my point! Just proves that drug laws are a waste of resources. Thank you for saying it. :clap

Also it proves from the results that people who don't do drugs now wouldn't magically turn into drug addicts or users if it were legalized.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope... I'm too dam cheap to spend money on it... same reason I don't drink hardly ever... I see it as a waste of my very finite resources and something that usually does more harm than good.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Well if Marijuana counts as a drug, and it became legalized, I'd still do it. As for other drugs, no way, they harm the body far far more worse. Unless, if legalizing drugs would happen, big companies would try to cash in on it and make "safer drugs", then maybe I would try them.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No, legalizing them does not make them harmless.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No, I've never had any interest in even trying them.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I already use a legalized recreational drug: alcohol. If other drugs were legalized, I'd probably smoke weed occasionally. The price of it would go down though, so it would be possible I'd be smoking it more. And that is why most drugs are probably kept illegal: if the prices are kept high, logical people will keep their use to a minimum or abstain. Unfortunately, most people aren't very logical. 

I'd like to think people could be reasonable about it, but I know they wouldn't. Of course, it's not for me to decide. It is unfortunate, however, to watch people I knew -- people who had much potential -- smoke, snort, inject, and swallow their lives and money away.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

NotRealName said:


> Well if Marijuana counts as a drug, and it became legalized, I'd still do it. As for other drugs, no way, they harm the body far far more worse. Unless, if legalizing drugs would happen, big companies would try to cash in on it and make "safer drugs", then maybe I would try them.


Good point. Of the illegal substances, I'd just be interested in using weed, DMT, and acid anyway. Most of the other stuff that are illegal make for crappy highs, that may eventually have you hooked, and mess up your body (terrible trade-off).


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I get the "are you on something?" question frequently enough, thank you.  I'm not really in need or want. I've chosen my poison and it's already legal. All set! And I don't like smoke. And I die at the sight of needles. I can't imagine snorting anything. I'm such a girl in these regards I guess...too wimpy to do drugs. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umm:con

*NO! :no :no :no*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> No, legalizing them does not make them harmless.


Legality doesn't make them harmless but it does introduce controlled dosages & purity to those that are often cut & laced which for me would open the door to experimentation with some for me


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I already do.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Legality doesn't make them harmless but it does introduce controlled dosages & purity to those that are often cut & laced ...


yeah, that's a good point. Though when it comes to dangerous drugs like cocaine, impurity might be a good thing because it could dilute the drug's toxic effects.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

gh


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yah I would, the current reality sucks.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I might try marijuana, but even if I liked it, I'd probably use it very sparingly. Salvia and K2 are legal just a few miles away from me in Indiana and I haven't used them.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

In Australia Marijuana is decriminalized, so you can pretty much use it recreationally and you won't get into trouble. 
Though, I would try once in moderation depending on the effects on my current health.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

The only illegal drug that I use is marijuana and if all drugs were legalized, that would probably still be the only one I'd use. Maybe I would try some other stuff like LSD, but I would never touch hard stuff like heroin or cocaine.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I would probably get myself a vaporizer and indulge in some pot every now and then but I wouldn't touch anything harder.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> IThe price of it would go down though, so it would be possible I'd be smoking it more. And that is why most drugs are probably kept illegal: if the prices are kept high, logical people will keep their use to a minimum or abstain. Unfortunately, most people aren't very logical.
> .


they can keep the price high with taxes.

I would try pot and maybe mushrooms but i wouldn't try the hard drugs.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, for sure. I'd do them every day, all day.... /Kidding 

Is Marijuana still considered a drug?...Because the fact that it's illegal never made one iota of difference to me. Never had the desire to even try any other drugs.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yea.. I'd love to have a vaporizer in my car for those days when It all gets a bit stressfull :b The world would be a crazy place, it's a grand idea in theory but so was communism. I'd like to own a marajuana dispensary (but not in world filled with junkies) it might even happen someday if all goes to plan


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

It seems a lot of people here would like to try Marijuana, your really missing out. Its illegal here in the sates, unless your have a medical card. Though, chances of you getting in trouble with the law for marijuana are slim to none, try it now before the big companies start putting their "addictive" stuff into it, haha, I'm serious though.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't vote on this one. Legality is a very minor issue when it comes to me "doing drugs". I've already tried several illegal drugs and I've pretty much cut down almost all my illegal drug consumption. If any drugs would be made legal (never going to happen here) they wouldn't tempt me more to do them. I'm not for legalizing either.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I might try sometime if they were more easily available to a guy like me with almost zero connections. I don't care that much about the legality. I doubt I would do them regularly. I don't smoke and I rarely drink any alcohol.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No, not unless a doctor prescribed them for me.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I might try marijuana. I have no interest in hard stuff that you snort up your nose or shoot into your veins.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe weed every now and then. Nothing harder than that though.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Like others, I wouldn't mind trying pot, and maybe shrooms, but nothing that is likely to cause health/mental/addiction problems like most of the harder drugs.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Not hard drugs. I have no interest in that. I already smoke pot occasionally, which shouldn't even be illegal.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

No, i have enough problems, don't need drug problems to add to the list.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm surprised at how many no's there are. I think I'd try everything at least once just to say i've tried it. Maybe not super hardcore drugs like heroin cuz I'd probably get addicted.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I would like to smoke opium. I don't care about the naysayers. I want to smoke opium, maybe even be addicted to it. It's better than drinking all of the time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope. I'm on so many prescription drugs, I'd probably die if I tried something weird.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

NotRealName said:


> Though, chances of you getting in trouble with the law for marijuana are slim to none, try it now before the big companies start putting their "addictive" stuff into it, haha, I'm serious though.


This is my main fear with legalization.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I wouldn't want to become addicted to any substances that I'd end up throwing away my money on, just doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

damn i wanna vote again i love this thread =)...yes i would def try to experiment with drugs to see what would help me with my SA...and are we talkinga bout all drugs are just week...cocaine etc...because if were talkinga bout drugs at the pharmacy too then hell yeah!!! lol...i probably would have said no to this a few years back but **** it!!! lol...


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No,the human brain is fragile,I feel like I already carry the weight of the world - why put even more strain and stress on my brain? I need to hold on to every IQ point I've got!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, probably. My problem is lack of access/connections, not so much the legality of it.
But it depends, just because something is legal does not mean it would be easy to obtain. Maybe you would need a special prescription that would be really hard to get. Like Morphine is legal- but doesn't mean I can get it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If legal I'd try them.

So many conventional drugs have failed. All the arguments about how drugs might kill you become rather meaningless when every life ends in death, and I don't live as it is. I merely exist. If drugs gave me a chance to live before death that would be quite an improvement.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I only do _illegal_ drugs!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

There should be an option named "I already do them".


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I highly doubt my consumption would change; I have no desire to go further down that road. I have enough connections as it is, but I'm all for taxing the hell outta weed.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but not to get high or anything. I would carefully and thoroughly test them to see if they would be of help to me without causing problems. No different than I do now with prescription drugs or alcohol. I start with a very low amount and steadily increase while limiting variables as much as possible until I see a consistent result. Then report to my doctor and ask for a different dose or another med that I've researched. I have the self control not to get addicted to things or take something when I shouldn't such as before driving somewhere. I know a few people including my dad who have gotten in accidents for taking their prescription meds before driving.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

No, I enjoy a sober mind more.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ Yeah that one is more appropriate. Esp since I don't even do drugs!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

where's the option "i don't care what politicians think is best for me, i don't need someone telling me how to live my life and i do them anyways"


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Not hard drugs. I have no interest in that. I already smoke pot occasionally, which shouldn't even be illegal.


This.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no. except for like, weed lol.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If I wanted to do them I'd do them regardless.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

...No


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

ktbare said:


> Yes I would, honestly I couldn't care less about my physical health I'd just like to think entirely different.


This.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

only pot. Never tried it, but if it was legal I might. Doubt I'd make a habit of it though, just kinda curious. Nothing else though.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

no, even in my dreams, I find myself saying no.. true story.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i can care less about laws and what's legal and not..
but i only smoke weed & if it legalized ill still do it lol


as for dangerous drugs- NO


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

When I was a teen I was so depressed I would have done any of them if they were available. Now as an adult I cut off a semi friendship with a coworker because I found out she does a lot of drugs when she has money. I don't want to slip into being a junky or something so I distanced myself. I always thought I'd like to try something psychedelic and MDMA like once just to see what it's like. I've tried weed a few times and it was okay but nothing fantastic for me like it seems to be for others.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

No. I would be too worried about becoming addicted. I don't need another thing in my life controlling me; my social phobia might get jealous.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't smoke weed that often but I do enjoy it when I do. Oddly, I think I enjoy the taste of it more than the high. Besides that, I'd probably try psilocybin or mescaline. I haven't done those but I've done some other psychedelics and I've always had profound and humbling experiences on them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'd just worry less about being hassled by pushy crack dealers.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

lol jk


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe some marijuana.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No doubt.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

nope. not interested, I don't even do things that are legal.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

A lot of them lose their fun after a while.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Marijuana every once in awhile maybe.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

too health conscious, I have like hypochondria. Most drugs are killing you..slowly, but they do. Medication destroys your organs, smoking your lungs, drinking your liver, and the other drugs are more fatal. I'd only drink socially as I have all this time and that's legal and will always be because when it wasn't, at one point, society went nuts about it. I've tried smoking before, and I felt very relaxed, it was amazing..but I stopped, all my family smokes, and i've seen some of them die because of smoking,not so pleasant, not a way I wanna suffer in the long haul. So drugs are for the weak.


----------



## starstruckk (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, but I probably wouldn't take them more than I do now. I've already tried a host of pills, regularly smoke, I've tried psilocybin & LSD.. the only other thing I want to try is MDMA. -shrugs-


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

I'd just use psychedelics and THC as ways of coping.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Ecstasy is the only drug I'd consider trying but not by myself, lol.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd do ones that I'm interested in regardless of legality.


----------

